# A must have for parties



## Tom (Dec 28, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wiu_IX14wLI&feature=player_embedded#


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 28, 2010)

pretty cool


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Dec 28, 2010)

i saw that and was going to post it.

the only real problem i can see is that you would be filling cups so fast that you would need someone just to sit and change out the kegs. LOL.


----------



## Tom (Dec 28, 2010)

I guess I have faster fingers..


----------



## djrockinsteve (Dec 28, 2010)

That was cool, the bartender could barely keep up.


----------



## Peterock (Dec 30, 2010)

That is insane! I wonder how that works, well I wonder what the cup looks like.


----------



## woodsxdragon (Dec 30, 2010)

i wonder how long the magnetic discs in the bottom last of if you tip it and chug if the discs can slip... looks cool though.


----------

